# Problema con exportacion de isis a ares



## steven89 (Oct 13, 2009)

Una duda, tengo un diseño que he hecho en isis para el cual necesito poner la alimentacion (5v) y la tierra conectadas a un molex pero como todos los componentes de la tarjeta son integrados el isis no me deja ver sus pines de alimentacion o tierra por lo que no puedo conectarlo. 
Por lo que lo he dejado desconectado y lo he exportado al ares el molex sin ninguna conexion junto al resto del diseño, pero cuando quiero unirlo en el ares me bota un error de "pad trace". no se que hacer, si bien alguien puede decirme como solucionar este problema de "pad trace" para poder unir el molex en ares o si alguien puede decirme como conectarlo en isis antes de exportarlo les estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Vick (Oct 15, 2009)

En los circuitos integrados se conecta automáticamente tierra y Vcc o Vdd según el caso, si pones un símbolo de tierra conectado al negativo de la batería, por ejemplo, automáticamente estarás conectando todas las terminales de tierra de los integrados ahí aunque no lo veas...

mejor si puedes pasame el archivo de proteus para echarle un ojo y tal vez te pueda ayudar mejor, y que versión de proteus usas...


----------



## El nombre (Oct 15, 2009)

Vick dijo:


> En los circuitos integrados se conecta automáticamente tierra y Vcc o Vdd según el caso, si pones un símbolo de tierra conectado al negativo de la batería, por ejemplo, automáticamente estarás conectando todas las terminales de tierra de los integrados ahí aunque no lo veas...
> 
> mejor si puedes pasame el archivo de proteus para echarle un ojo y tal vez te pueda ayudar mejor, y que versión de proteus usas...


 no lo tengo aqui pero es facil.
en el simbolito donde esta la palabra power y GND tienes los dos potenciales
El icono tiene dos cuadraditos terminados en punta, como las salidas entradas. Es el primero de un grupo que hay.
Si quieres usar otro potencial editas las propiedades y la cambias. Por ejemplo 12V. Cuando quieras conectar algo a ese potencial haces la misma operacion. en propiedades buscas el potencial de 12V y ya lo tienes conectado.
En tu caso con poner el gnd y el power, ya te lo hace a los 5v. 
Saludos


----------



## rayder22 (Abr 2, 2010)

existe la forma de hacerr la plaqueta a ojo pues la verdad la mia no es muy dificilpero me la complica mas


----------

